# Free Wallet Drawing



## Chief31794 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm testing a new product, these are made with genuine full grain leather that has been printed with a camo design. The picture doesn't do the camo print justice, they are sharp and crisp and very colorful. This is a new printing technique and I don't want to sell a bunch only to find out the print comes off. So I am going to give away this handmade, genuine leather 6 card wallet, with two pockets behind the credit card pockets, a currency area and a "secret" currency area behind the currency area, although the first time I saw one of these "secret" wallets was in the 1950's so I think the secret is out.  The only thing I need is for whoever wins it, to actually use it for 3 months and then let me know how the printing is holding up, whether it's wearing off or cracking or peeling, etc. If it holds up, it is there's to keep, if it doesn't, I'll make a hand made, genuine leather wallet with whatever they want on it to replace it for free.

Just post that you'd like to have the wallet and try it out for me and I'll draw a name out of the hat (or let my shop dog "Buddy" draw it, if I can keep him from chewing it up before I can read the name) and send the wallet to them, I'll pay the postage.  I'll close the topic and draw the name on January 15.  Pictures attached, credit cards and currency not included!!!

Thanks,

Chief


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thx Chief, mighty nice of ya. Imma fixin to have to get a new one after 10/12 years. Put my name in the hat plz sir...........


----------



## bear claw (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for the offer please add my name an thanks


----------



## erniesp (Dec 30, 2014)

Add me. Thanks


----------



## Chief31794 (Dec 30, 2014)

Got em', not going to respond to anymore to keep the number of posts down, but I'll be collecting them all on the 15th and announcing the winner.

Thanks,

Chief


----------



## bbs383ci (Dec 30, 2014)

thanks for the offer, im in


----------



## ratman (Dec 30, 2014)

Put my name in please. Thanks


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 30, 2014)

I pull mine out alot in a day. Thanks put me in!


----------



## ZARA SPOOK (Dec 30, 2014)

*free wallet drawing*

Please add my name also thanks p.s.very nice looking wallet


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 30, 2014)

That is a fine looking wallet sir.  I would love to test it for you.  Thanks for the chance!


----------



## donblfihu (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm in thanks


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 30, 2014)

Pick Me!  I love free stuff.  Especially when it is Made in the USA and is camo.


----------



## GOoutdoors (Dec 30, 2014)

Awesome work! Would love a chance to win that wallet.


----------



## Delrod (Dec 30, 2014)

Add me please. Looks great


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 30, 2014)

That wallet looks great Chief! I'd love to have a chance at winning that wallet, I'd give it to my 16 year old boy. He'd be great test pilot for your new design. Thanks for the chance.

You do some great work on all your leather pojects that you post. I'm about to start building a few holsters this week for a few of my pistols. You folks make it look easy, I'm sure it won't be so easy for me.

Happy New Year to you sir!


----------



## Johnny Reb (Dec 30, 2014)

Outstanding craftsmanship! 

I would love to test it for you. Please put me in the drawing.

Thanks!


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2014)

Add me please....
Thanks


----------



## Fork Horn (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for doing this.

Please include me in this.


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Dec 30, 2014)

Please add me.  Thanks.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 30, 2014)

I'll test it, thanks add me


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Dec 30, 2014)

Looks good 
Add my name


----------



## MX5HIGH (Dec 30, 2014)

Looks good.   I'd be glad to use it.  Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 30, 2014)

Put me in chief, if I am lucky enough I will stop by and pick it up. I work in Tifton. Thanks for the generous offer and Happy New Year to you.


----------



## K80Shooter (Dec 31, 2014)

I would be honored to try it out for you.


----------



## farm7729 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the offer. Please add my name.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you for the offer, add my name to the hat please.


----------



## RickyB (Dec 31, 2014)

Looks great sir; please put my name on your list.


----------



## Larry Tillman (Dec 31, 2014)

Looks good put me in chief


----------



## Larry Tillman (Dec 31, 2014)

Put me in


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 31, 2014)

Put me in. Thanks.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm in.. Thanks for the chance


----------



## 10mmhunter (Dec 31, 2014)

I'd love to play gunnie pig! Please add me.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Good looking wallet and excellent craftsmanship. All it is missing is a few dead presidents.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 1, 2015)

Chief, please include me in the drawing, and thanks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2015)

Put me in Coach! Thanks!


----------



## Bigtimber (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the chance. I'd be glad to try it out. Throw me in Sir...Thanks


----------



## Smokey (Jan 2, 2015)

Count me in.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 2, 2015)

Add my name to the list, sir.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you, please throw my name in that hat to, may wanna throw it twice in case the dog chews it up, beautiful work


----------



## creekbender (Jan 2, 2015)

Please add me to the list . Thanks for the offer .


----------



## gatexaroo (Jan 2, 2015)

Would be proud to try it out. looks great to me.  Thanks


----------



## John Porter (Jan 2, 2015)

What a fine looking wallet. Please put my name in the hat....


----------



## phillip (Jan 2, 2015)

i'm in //put me in coach


----------



## may1501 (Jan 2, 2015)

Put me in please


----------



## Chief31794 (Jan 3, 2015)

Notice, I don't know why I said Jan 15, just sounded like a good number. I have about 41 interested forum members, so I'm going to draw this tonight at 2100 hours, that's 10:00 PM for any civilians on the site and for any of my Marine Friends, that's when Mickey's Big Hand.... Oh well, it's an Army vs Marine thing and I just couldn't resist.  Before any Marines get all upset, I was only kidding, have the highest respect for all the services, just like to poke the Few, The Proud, once in a while.  Semper Fi!!!

Chief


----------



## lastofthebreed (Jan 3, 2015)

I want in.  Being retired, I need something really, really, nice to keep my money in at the first of the month when I get my gubmint check.


----------



## Chief31794 (Jan 3, 2015)

I want to thank everyone who posted that they would try out the wallet.  I put the numbers of the posts in a hat and drew #23 which is Bronco611.  

Thanks,

Chief


----------



## oops1 (Jan 3, 2015)

You sure it wasn't post #31 and you just read it wrong?No No:

Only kidding.. Thanks for the shot and I'm sure he'll enjoy.


----------



## Chief31794 (Jan 4, 2015)

oops1 said:


> You sure it wasn't post #31 and you just read it wrong?No No:
> 
> Only kidding.. Thanks for the shot and I'm sure he'll enjoy.



I'm not too sure, my eyesight ain't what it used to be. No, just kidding, I checked it and had the wife read it to me. LOL

Thanks, I hadn't tried this, but it's not a bad way to try out new products and prototypes.  

Ken "Chief" Harper
Chief's Leather Works


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Congrats to bronco, thanks for the chance Chief!


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 4, 2015)

thank you chief! I will contact you tomorrow about making arrangements to pick it up at your house. Mike.


----------



## Chum (Jan 4, 2015)

Congrats Bronco!


----------



## mbaker8686 (Jan 15, 2015)

Im in!


----------



## Gobbler Down (Jan 15, 2015)

*A little interservice rivalry getting ready to raise its head....*



Chief31794 said:


> Notice, I don't know why I said Jan 15, just sounded like a good number. I have about 41 interested forum members, so I'm going to draw this tonight at 2100 hours, that's 10:00 PM for any civilians on the site and for any of my Marine Friends, that's when Mickey's Big Hand.... Oh well, it's an Army vs Marine thing and I just couldn't resist.  Before any Marines get all upset, I was only kidding, have the highest respect for all the services, just like to poke the Few, The Proud, once in a while.  Semper Fi!!!
> 
> Chief


Brother....as a fellow Army Aviation Warrior- it really pains me to bring this to your attention but......
2100 hrs is 9:00 PM.  
2200 hrs is 10:00 PM. 
In Army Aviation this deceptive maneuver is called a "False Insertion".  I know that you were just asking the Marines to show up early for PZ security!  I'm surprised the Air Force, Navy and Marine members didn't seize on this opportunity......hmmmmm.


----------



## Chief31794 (Jan 15, 2015)

Gobbler Down said:


> Brother....as a fellow Army Aviation Warrior- it really pains me to bring this to your attention but......
> 2100 hrs is 9:00 PM.
> 2200 hrs is 10:00 PM.
> In Army Aviation this deceptive maneuver is called a "False Insertion".  I know that you were just asking the Marines to show up early for PZ security!  I'm surprised the Air Force, Navy and Marine members didn't seize on this opportunity......hmmmmm.


I'm surprised that I made a mistake, last time that happened was about 1968 or so, lol. Nice catch, typing too quick. However, you made one small hiccup as well by assuming that I was an Army Aviator, sorry, but I am a retired CW03 with an MOS (at the time) of 915E which is a DS/GS Maintenance Technician.  However, I did do a tour with the 229th Attack Helicopter Battalion as the only Ground Warrant in the unit so I'm sort of Aviator affiliated.  Thanks for your service,

Chief


----------



## mattech (Jan 15, 2015)

Is it to late?


----------



## ghost8026 (Jan 15, 2015)

If not to late put me in please


----------



## ghost8026 (Jan 15, 2015)

Well jus read the rest of post and seems drawin is over


----------



## Gobbler Down (Jan 15, 2015)

Chief31794 said:


> I'm surprised that I made a mistake, last time that happened was about 1968 or so, lol. Nice catch, typing too quick. However, you made one small hiccup as well by assuming that I was an Army Aviator, sorry, but I am a retired CW03 with an MOS (at the time) of 915E which is a DS/GS Maintenance Technician.  However, I did do a tour with the 229th Attack Helicopter Battalion as the only Ground Warrant in the unit so I'm sort of Aviator affiliated.  Thanks for your service,
> 
> Chief



Hooah!  Duly noted.  Not assuming aviation...just letting you know I was a Warrant Officer Brother.  Retired as a CW5 after 28 active.  Glad you have a good sense of humor and can count yourself as one of America's Guardians.
Airborne!  If I can ever be of assistance...drop me a line.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 15, 2015)

As usual, a day late and a dolla short. I notice the one guy that offered to pick it up if he won................WON.  I'm just kidding. Nice work, wish I had seen this sooner.


----------

